# Sirius Expands with BMW, Mercedes-Benz



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BMW of North America and Sirius announced that the satellite radio service will be available as a factory-installed option on the 2006 BMW 3 Series starting in summer 2005.

The factory-installed option will be available for $595, which includes a one-year pre-paid subscription. Sirius is available as a factory-installed option on the 2005 5 Series, 6 Series and 7 Series models, and as a dealer-installed accessory on 3, 5, and 7 Series, X3, X5 and Z4 Roadster models.

Also, Mercedes-Benz said its SLK350 Roadster convertible will feature Sirius. The equipment required to receive the satellite radio service is fully integrated into the Mercedes-Benz audio system, and is available as a dealer-installed option for $679 plus installation, which includes a one-year-paid subscription plus two bonus months of service. The Sirius service also can be included in a customer's lease, the companies said.

Availability through the 2005 Mercedes-Benz SLK Roadster increases to 10 the number of Mercedes-Benz vehicle lines in which Sirius is offered.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When you see satellite radio installed in cars from the factory you know its here to stay for a long time.


----------

